# Corel Photo Paint 11-Auswahl aus Kanal ?



## maxus100 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Wie kann man in *Corel PhotoPaint 11* in der Kanalpalete eine Auswahl aus einem beliebigen Kanal erstellen ?
In Gimp braucht man dafür nur einen Kanal auswählen ,dann rechte Maustaste -*Auswahl aus Kanal*- und hat damit eine Maske erstellt.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie man das in Corel PhotoPaint macht da es die Option *Auswahl aus Kanal* nich gibt !
Wer weiß wie man das macht ? 

Danke !


----------



## skifan (6. November 2009)

google mal nach Luminanzmaske mit Corel

..oder schau mal auf meiner Seite vorbei... http://www.radundski.de  (warum sind meine Tuts eigentlich hier nicht verlinkt?

HaJö


----------

